# Palio di Siena



## Milo (2 Luglio 2022)

Piccola curiosità mia, seguite il palio? Vi piace? Ci siete mai stati?

io sono toscano e nel mio paese abbiamo il palio anche noi, con cavalli e fantini che poi corrono a Siena, quindi diciamo sono di casa.

Ero curioso di sapere nel mondo Milan world come è visto il palio e se interessa.


----------



## Diavolo86 (2 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità mia, seguite il palio? Vi piace? Ci siete mai stati?
> 
> io sono toscano e nel mio paese abbiamo il palio anche noi, con cavalli e fantini che poi corrono a Siena, quindi diciamo sono di casa.
> 
> Ero curioso di sapere se nel mondo Milan world come è visto il palio e se interessa.


Mia moglie è una grandissima appassionata (non mi chiedere il perché, ha pure paura dei cavalli in realtà ), mentre a me non ha mai preso più di tanto. La trovo una cosa molto radicata sul territorio, quindi forse per quello, non essendo della zona, non mi appassiona più di tanto


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Luglio 2022)

In TV non mi è mai interessato, magari dal vivo sarebbe bello vederlo una volta.


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2022)

Si, dal vivo trasmette molto molto di più che dalla tv (che nelle tv nazionali fanno vedere solo il palio, che inizia tra mezz’ora).

essere in piazza nei minuti prima della partenza nel silenzio tombale o trovarti nel mezzo all’improvviso nei festeggiamenti della contrada vincitrice è unico, e ti spinge a saperne sempre di più.

ovvio, se non interessa o proprio avete pensieri contrario come quello sull’uso dei cavalli, non vi può entrare comunque lo spirito del palio


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità mia, seguite il palio? Vi piace? Ci siete mai stati?
> 
> io sono toscano e nel mio paese abbiamo il palio anche noi, con cavalli e fantini che poi corrono a Siena, quindi diciamo sono di casa.
> 
> Ero curioso di sapere se nel mondo Milan world come è visto il palio e se interessa.


Fucecchio?


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Fucecchio?



Si!

Devi esse di zona per forza per sapere del palio di fucecchio


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2022)

se lo becco in tv lo guardo volentieri, ma non sono appassionato.


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se lo becco in tv lo guardo volentieri, ma non sono appassionato.



c’è in questo momento su la 7


----------



## numero 3 (2 Luglio 2022)

Si lo seguo tra l'altro sentire il telecronista Pardo mi ha fatto una strana impressione, io simpatizzo da sempre Istrice mia moglie simpatizza Civetta , lo seguiamo ogni anno e spesso facendo le vacanze in Toscana abbiamo seguito le prove, però non siamo mai stati a Siena il giorno del Palio ma abbiamo amici della contrada del Montone e prima o poi assisteremo ad una corsa.
Anche mia figlia che fa salto a ostacoli lo segue anche se per lei è una barbaria e critica la corsa dicendo che sono solo maltrattamenti. 
Vabbè cmq
" SOL PER DIFESA IO PUNGO"


----------



## Coccosheva81 (2 Luglio 2022)

Io sono di Arezzo, conosco bene il Palio ma non sono appassionato, l’ho seguito spesso però per lavoro, da noi come giostra c’è il Saracino e siamo tutti presi da quello


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Si lo seguo tra l'altro sentire il telecronista Pardo mi ha fatto una strana impressione, io simpatizzo da sempre Istrice mia moglie simpatizza Civetta , lo seguiamo ogni anno e spesso facendo le vacanze in Toscana abbiamo seguito le prove, però non siamo mai stati a Siena il giorno del Palio ma abbiamo amici della contrada del Montone e prima o poi assisteremo ad una corsa.
> Anche mia figlia che fa salto a ostacoli lo segue anche se per lei è una barbaria e critica la corsa dicendo che sono solo maltrattamenti.
> Vabbè cmq
> " SOL PER DIFESA IO PUNGO"



pardo e l’organizzazione de la 7 sono un offesa a Siena, ogni partenza falsa diceva che era “buona”, mamma mia mi sanguinavano le orecchie.

Siena quest’anno era visibilmente in difficoltà sul lato animalista, un palio a 6 contrade penso sia un record storico o poco ci manca, e tolto bruco che si è fatto male il fantino e leocorno che il fantino ha fatto una pazzia alla rincorsa, le altre 2 contrade potevano correre senza problemi.

per non parlare poi della mossa (la partenza) che ha dato il mossiere…

mamma mia questo palio è stato un mezzo disastro, si salva solo l’arrivo finale al fotofinish


----------



## ventu84090 (3 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Si!
> 
> Devi esse di zona per forza per sapere del palio di fucecchio


Abbastanza vicino...
Avevo una prof di san pierino...poi ho conosciuto qualcuno di bernarda, raimonda e le botteghe...
Sono stato anche a vederlo un paio di volte


----------



## RickyKaka22 (3 Luglio 2022)

L'ho visto dal vivo due volte veramente emozionante...poi amici toscani mi hanno fatto capire come la città di Siena viva per il palio nei mesi precedenti. Le feste che fanno nelle contrade sono bellissime!


----------



## Mauricio (3 Luglio 2022)

Se fosse una festa storica, come ce ne sono molte in diverse città italiane, sarebbe anche simpatica. Ma per conoscenze personali, e aver visto la puntata sul palio di PIF del testimone, ho un’opinione molto negativa.


----------



## Milo (3 Luglio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Abbastanza vicino...
> Avevo una prof di san pierino...poi ho conosciuto qualcuno di bernarda, raimonda e le botteghe...
> Sono stato anche a vederlo un paio di volte



io sto proprio a San pierino!!! 

anche se la mia contrada è un altra!!

fa piacere sapere di avere un amico virtuale rossonero di zona


----------



## Miro (3 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità mia, seguite il palio? Vi piace? Ci siete mai stati?
> 
> io sono toscano e nel mio paese abbiamo il palio anche noi, con cavalli e fantini che poi corrono a Siena, quindi diciamo sono di casa.
> 
> Ero curioso di sapere nel mondo Milan world come è visto il palio e se interessa.


Vivo a Pisa da ormai diversi mesi e per motivi di lavoro abbiamo a che fare con colleghi di Siena, da milanese sentire che vivono il Palio con foga ai livelli del fanatismo religioso mi fa sorridere 
La mia ragazza è di San Miniato e oggi voleva trascinarmi al palio di Ponte a Egola, me la sono scampata


----------



## Milo (3 Luglio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Vivo a Pisa da ormai diversi mesi e per motivi di lavoro abbiamo a che fare con colleghi di Siena, da milanese sentire che vivono il Palio con foga ai livelli del fanatismo religioso mi fa sorridere
> La mia ragazza è di San Miniato e oggi voleva trascinarmi al palio di Ponte a Egola, me la sono scampata



Anche San miniato è attaccato al mio paese, ma tu senti quanti utenti ho in zona


----------



## Miro (4 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Anche San miniato è attaccato al mio paese, ma tu senti quanti utenti ho in zona


Organizziamoci volentieri per una birra nel caso


----------



## Milo (4 Luglio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Organizziamoci volentieri per una birra nel caso



Avoja, molto volentieri


----------

